# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Full Time Optometrist- Well-established practice in Kenai, AK looking for full-scope

## MichaelGuessford

*Well-established practice in Kenai, AK looking for full-scope Optometrist to join successful practice*
A well-establishedOptometric practice is expanding and is looking to add another Optometrist to their practice.
Kenai, AK is a recreational paradise offering fishing year-round, hiking, kayaking, mountains, glaciers, wildlife, mountain climbing etc. The Kenai Peninsula is also a terrific golfing destination.
Highlights of the practice opportunity are:
*Responsibilities of the Optometrist (OD):*

Diagnose ocular disease and vision disordersContact lens & specialty lens fittingsPerform comprehensive eye health and vision examinationsSee 16-24 patients a dayFull age range of patientsTech assistantEHR  Crystal PMCounsel patients regarding their vision needs
*Benefits for the Optometrist (OD) position:*

OCT, Daytona OPTOS, Visual Field, ERG, Lumenis IPL, and SLT/YAG laserWork hours: Mon  Fri 8-5, some SaturdaysBenefits include: Dental, Malpractice, Disability and CE, 401-K w/3% match, Life InsuranceCompensation based upon experience + discussion of incentives/bonusesW-2 Employee
*Requirements of the Optometrist (OD):*

Doctorate of Optometry degree (OD)Prefer license to practice in the state of AKExcellent clinical and communication skillsAbility to thrive in a team environment
Make all inquiries directly through Katie Mares
Phone/Text: 540-491-9105 
Email: kmares@etsvision.com
Website: www.etsvision.com
Job Code: AK-KM-4560-0123
ETS Vision specializes in recruiting Optometrists and Ophthalmologists for top practices across the country. All conversations and inquiries are completely confidential. All fees are paid by the client (hiring/selling practice). If you are now or will be seeking an opportunity, send your resume/CV TODAY!

----------

